# My cousin is an airhead!!!



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

i'm sorry your cousin is giving Layla up, some people just amaze me, i know someone who's pregnant and now won't let their cat who was nearly inside all the time, inside at all, i know babies are special to those who have them but they need to remember that the furry family members are important too and shouldn't just be sent away because there's a new baby in the home, that is not fair at all.

i really hope you get Layla, you would make a great mummy for her and she would have a loving home, if she won't let you, try to find out what shelter she sends her to and pick her up from there









goodluck and let us know what happens


felicity


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Oh, Andrea this must be so frustrating for you, I know how much you want a girl and to see someone ready to give their girl away....GRRR....







I hope things will work out for everyone involved--hopefully Maria will realize that if she can't or won't keep Layla, you would be a great mommy for her!! Let us know how things unfold. Sending good wishes your way....


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

Aw heck, Andrea and you soooo want a little girl Malt.








Keep plugging away at Maria - in the nicest possible way of course.








I'm keeping my fingers, toes and eyes crossed for you.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

I cannot fathom how someone who has had a Maltese in their life for any length of time could bear to give it away! But I hope and pray your cousin has the good sense to give Layla to you so she will have the home she deserves.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks Girls! It is hard , cause we don't speak to each-other , so I am hoping my Mother-In-Law relays the message loud and clear..

Andrea~


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Ahh, thats ashame and hope she gives her to you, cute name Layla


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i know i'm the oddball here... but if she really doesn't want layla, then finding her a new home where she would be appreciated would be best. what would you rather see happen? layla be resented and/or neglected? or see her happy and healthy in a loving home (preferably with you







)?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I hope it works out. What if you got a pretty greeting card and wrote her a heartfelt note. Maybe include a picture of Nemo, saying how much he would enjoy a sister... Maybe offer to pay her. Even if it is just a token amount.... that way hopefully you can get a bill of sale and there will be no question later of what her intentions were.

Having a new baby in the house is often a reason that people give up their Malts. Perhaps these people are just overwhelmed.. I personally know of a girl who got a Malt and totally loved her. Then she got married and had a baby and she gave the Malt to her mother-in-law, who lives in another town.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> i know i'm the oddball here... but if she really doesn't want layla, then finding her a new home where she would be appreciated would be best. what would you rather see happen? layla be resented and or neglected? or see her happy and healthy in a loving home?[/B]


No Carrie, you are right. But she should at least take the time to work with Layla and then if it doesn't work out go from there. She is not even trying to do that.. It is not fair that Layla will just be forgotten about (I know what u are saying)thats why I will be here if she wants to give her to me..

Andrea~


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I don't understand how anyone could give their Maltese away & always wonder if the Malt grieves.I know Boo would. I hope you get Layla.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=248506
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i went back and edited it, i thought i implied that i wanted her to give layla to you... that way it would work out for everybody. i was in a hurry when i wrote the reply, i didn't really read back to make sure i said what i meant!! LOL!! anyway, i hope everything works out. layla deserves a loving home like yours.


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

I do not know the particulars about the family squabble/silence but maybe this would be a step in resolving the issues. If the cousin really cares about Layla, she will want to find a good home for her and you would be the perfect choice. I think I would offer her some money so that the intentions were clear and she would not later want Layla back. This could be a win-win situation if the family issues don't cloud the way. Good Luck!!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Oh Andrea, I really hope this all works out for the best, I know how much your heart aches for that little girl & we know Nemo would be such a good brother







& you would have so much joy watching the two of them interact.

I would take Sher's advice







sounds like a perfect idea to me, there is no reason why you should'nt contact her even if your hubby does'nt talk to her!

You know i would be so excited for you if you get this little one














you deserve it & yes we get to buy more little girl stuff







...calm down Elaine







xxxx


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Andrea, Just wondering --- but was the fight purely between the girl and your husband, with you uninvolved? Because if you stayed out of it last January, couldn't you call her and have a heart to heart and tell her that you don't want to be involved between her and your husband but you want to help her out and give Layla a good home....blah, blah???? 

If this woman truly loves her malt and wants the maltese to have a good home then I don't blame her a bit for giving her up if she can't provide a loving home. If you are offering and she gives her to a shelter just for spite then I might not have much sympathy for her. Sometimes the best intentions can't be followed through due to circumstances such as old age, new babies, etc. 

I sincerely hope this will work out for you. You've wanted a girl and this could be the perfect solution for you.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Perhaps you could convince your husband to be the bigger person and bury the hatchet
on behalf of this sweet little maltese? It's something to consider, no?


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Dear Andrea,

OH honey, what a spot to be in. I know you care about the dog's welfare even if she doesn't come to you.

I sure do hope you are able to resolve the issue in your favor though. I like Kallie and Catcher's Mom's idea of sending her a card to let her know what a great home you could give Layla.

enJOY and LOVE To you!
Melanie


----------



## kristiekellogg (Feb 1, 2006)

I hope she can find it in her heart to forgive whatever happened in January. This way hopefully Layla will be your spoiled little one!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Andrea, my heart goes out to you...I sooo hope you get Layla!!







I really like the idea of
sending a card and a heart-felt note to her....hopefully, she'll "come around"....I will pray
Layla is soon in your arms.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh that's so sad! At least if you got her she would be loved and appreciated. I really don't think that you should leave this request up to a third party. I think it would be best to speak with her, at the very least a nice card like Sher suggested so she'll really take it into consideration. I also agree that you need something in writing, whether she accepts money or not. That way, she can't take her away from you out of spite or whatever if there is another arguement, ect... Best to be safe. I really hope this works out for you, let us know!


----------



## suTQ (Jul 13, 2006)

> Oh, I hope it works out. What if you got a pretty greeting card and wrote her a heartfelt note. Maybe include a picture of Nemo, saying how much he would enjoy a sister... Maybe offer to pay her. Even if it is just a token amount.... that way hopefully you can get a bill of sale and there will be no question later of what her intentions were.
> 
> Having a new baby in the house is often a reason that people give up their Malts. Perhaps these people are just overwhelmed.. I personally know of a girl who got a Malt and totally loved her. Then she got married and had a baby and she gave the Malt to her mother-in-law, who lives in another town.[/B]



I agree with this suggestion. I think a sincere and heartfelt phone call or card is a good idea. I don't even know you and it is obvious to me from your posts how much you love maltese and what a wonderful, loving home you would give to Layla. Also, the offer of some cash might make the difference, especially with another baby on the way. You really have nothing to lose by just trying. And besides, maybe she was telling all the family members of her plans in the hopes that you would hear about it and be interested.?.?.
I am keeping my fingers crossed for you and Layla and hope that everything works out for the best.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Andrea...I think you should give her a call. After all it was your hubby and her
that had the argument, not you, although I'm sure you haven't spoken since, 
that's usually how that works. But anyway just tell her that you heard that she
was going to get rid of Layla and you thought that since you would like to have
another dog, would she consider giving her or even selling her to you? Real
simple. She will either be friendly and say yes or be upset and tell you to get
lost. Go for it !!! What have you got to lose? Nothing!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

It's not that easy.. My father in law had a stroke a long time ago and lost feeling in his(I forgot one side)and Maria 's father had a fight with him and hit him in the head and he fell to the ground







Well when my husband found out, he went to his house and basically how shall I put this.. "Beat the crap out of him"

He said he would not have hit his uncle if he's father was not handicapped, he felt it was not fair to hit a person who could not defend himself.. Now, my husband is not a violent person (So please don't think that)My husband went there and Maria's father charged at him first so then my husband hit back..Andrea~

It's just a terrible situation, see now...


----------



## suTQ (Jul 13, 2006)

> It's not that easy.. My father in law had a stroke a long time ago and lost feeling in his(I forgot one side)and Maria 's father had a fight with him and hit him in the head and he fell to the ground
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOAH! You know, there's no drama like family drama. Still, she is going to get rid of Layla one way or another and you'll probably regret it if Layla goes elsewhere and you didn't at least give it a shot, right?


----------



## izzysmom (Nov 6, 2005)

> What if you got a pretty greeting card and wrote her a heartfelt note. Maybe include a picture of Nemo, saying how much he would enjoy a sister... Maybe offer to pay her. Even if it is just a token amount.... that way hopefully you can get a bill of sale and there will be no question later of what her intentions were.[/B]


I haven't finished reading through this thread yet, but that's what I'd do. This must be so heartbreaking for you - you and Nemo (and Layla!) will be in my thoughts


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Andrea,

I just read this tonight and thought that I just had to reply....I really think that honesty is the best way to go about this. Call your cousin in law up and tell her that you heard through the grapevine that she would have to find a new home for her little one....explain that you feel for her so much and that you would love to offer her little one a new forever home that will try and give her the amount of love that she has gotten from them. Play up that you know how much they care for her and that you too want what is best for her. 

Now you and I both know that you will love this little one deeply and never think about giving her up for anything but of course you can't say that. I really think that you must approach this with a sympathetic shoulder to this woman....and really play up that you want to help her with the little one....does this person know that you too have a maltese that you adore....if she does than fill her in on how much you love Nemo...and how much the two little ones will get along. 

I will pray that this little girl finds herself in your home....and if I can do anything to help...being so close then please let me know....heck, if the honesty part doesn't work then I can always offer to take the little one and then she could land in your home by some strange twist of fate without the cousin in law knowing. ....just a thought.

Susan


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

WOW!!!! Andrea. Sorry to hear about this.







We all know how much you want a girl and this would be PEFRECT for everyone all the way around if you ask me. You get a girl, Nemo gets a sister and Layla makes out best by being in a loving home where she is wanted.









I truly hope this works out in your favor and most importantly for Layla. 











Keep us posted...........I know you will.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Andrea I hope you can get the little girl. Sometimes you have to bite the bullet and make the first move. Not talking to each other does not resolve a situation. Maybe they regret what happened and are sorry. You and Maria were not involved personally. Try to talk to her and see what happens. At least you would have tried.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> Andrea,
> 
> I just read this tonight and thought that I just had to reply....I really think that honesty is the best way to go about this. Call your cousin in law up and tell her that you heard through the grapevine that she would have to find a new home for her little one....explain that you feel for her so much and that you would love to offer her little one a new forever home that will try and give her the amount of love that she has gotten from them. Play up that you know how much they care for her and that you too want what is best for her.
> 
> ...




This is another option and might be a really good approach.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Andrea I hope you can get the little girl. Sometimes you have to bite the bullet and make the first move. Not talking to each other does not resolve a situation. Maybe they regret what happened and are sorry. You and Maria were not involved personally. Try to talk to her and see what happens. At least you would have tried.[/B]


Yes you are right, I am going to try, I mean I am a little embarrassed. I mean the cops came after the fight and everything







It was just a bif fat mess! No I wasnt involved and either was Maria, but it's sill her father and still my husband, so It's a little weird for me to talk to her..I will even offer her some money too..
She really doesn't have anyone to give Layla too (I dont think she does) so I am praying that she will put a side the fight and focus on Layla and her happiness...

I need Luck...LOL

Andrea~


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=248911
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have my fingers crossed for you and hurry up and get your nerve up to call her
before she gives Layla to someone else. Good luck!!!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=248828
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Could you imagine me searching shelters for Layla,







In a friggin floppy hat and a wig...Oh lord..
Even if she put her in a shelter (Which I pray she wont) She wouldn't last long, someone would grab her right away...


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I'll be thinking of you Andrea! I so hope it'll work out for all parties involved. Heartfelt and honest is the way to go......


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks everyone, I really appreciate it. My Mother-In-Law spoke with a mutual person, and they are going to let her know what Maria says.. So I am waiting and hoping she says yes...
I would be so happy and so would Nemo, he is just great with other dogs and so patient. I really didn't
realize that about Nemo , but since I have been taking him around other dogs, I have seen how great he is, and it just makes me love him more, he is great my pup









I am so lucky...
Andrea~


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww.. well, i hope it works out for you.








layla deserves a good home where she will be loved and spoiled... and that place is with you!!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Praying that Maria says YES


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I would be so happy and so would Nemo, he is just great with other dogs and so patient. I really didn't
realize that about Nemo , but since I have been taking him around other dogs, I have seen how great he is, and it just makes me love him more, he is great my pup









I am so lucky...
Andrea~
[/QUOTE]


Your post above on how much you love Nemo is so sweet.













I'm hoping things will work out with Layla.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Andrea, I know how badly you want a little girl and it would be so wonderful if you can get Layla and give her the love she deserves and a forever place. I know how you are when you set your mind to something, so use that determination and call Nick's cousin and plead your case. Maybe if she sees that it truly is the bst palce for Layla, she will lay any hard feelings aside and do what is best for the furbutt. Please keep us posted....


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Oh, I hope Maria says "yes". Did she call yet?? Oh, the waiting









I am feeling anxious for you


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Oh, I hope Maria says "yes". Did she call yet?? Oh, the waiting
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















I know me too! But I am waiting to hear from my Mother-In-Law, and I to hope it is soon.
I talked to her this morning, but she didn't hear anything and she doesn't want to push to much.. So I will wait and hope. I feel like I am waiting to find out if I'm pregnant







... I wish it will come true, I would really be just so happy...









Andrea~


----------



## eyespy (Jan 31, 2006)

fingers crossed for you


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Dear Andrea,

I wanted to let you know I have MY fingers crossed for you and Mr Wookie has his paws crossed for you.

xoxox
Melanie


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

fingers crossed here too..


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Heard anything yet, Andrea????


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Heard anything yet, Andrea????[/B]


Hey cher,
Nope! Got nothin yet...









Andrea~


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Still got fingers crossed for you.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Well, I don't think it's going to happen.She told someone that she would never in a million years give her to me







.. Well now my Mother-In-Law called her and told her *OFF*, My mother -in-law has not spoken to her in awhile and she (My mother-in-law) is the sweetest thing since pie (And she can't speak english that well, but Maria speaks Italian) she told Maria how can you blame Andrea for what happened and spite Layla, when you know Andrea would love her and give her a great home, she said she didn't care and that her my mother-in-law and all of us *Are dead to her*







Well let me tell you it took every fiber in me not to go to her house and *Tell her off*, The only thing that stopped me was I didn't want to start another fight with my husband getting in the middle, everything has been quiet since January and we don't see each-other , cause we don't go to parties if they are there. She is blaming me for what happened even though I had nothing to do with it . So now I don't know what she is going to do with Layla







.. It's my own fault , I should not have gotten my hopes up, I guess deep down I knew this was not going to be. I am glad I didn't say anything to my kids, so they wont be hurt, at least I did one thing right. I just can't believe she would be that mean, she knows how much I love Layla, and how good she would be taken care of, I guess anger blinds you, but she is making a big mistake







... Thank you , all of you, for keeping my head up and all your well wishes. 
I know one day it will happen, but I guess later than sooner..

















Andrea~


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> Well, I don't think it's going to happen.She told someone that she would never in a million years give her to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Andrea, there is not alot i can say to you at this moment that will make you feel better but we know how much you would have loved little Layla & i'm sure, no i'm positive that you will have a little girl in the near future with which you will shower with love & affection & she will give you 100% love back









Chin up my friend, we shall work something out







I am confident of that


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

Andrea, I'm sorry to hear things are going to turn out the way you wanted them to. Sometimes people are blinded by anger and can't see past it.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I am so very sorry that it didn't work out.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Andrea, I'm sorry to hear things are going to turn out the way you wanted them to. Sometimes people are blinded by anger and can't see past it.[/B]










Thanks, I appreciate that..
I just want to forget about this thread, I should not have gotten my hopes up, and I should have never posted until I knew it was for sure, I just got excited and that took over my thinking..

Thanks,
Andrea~


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

Oh I am so sorry for you Andrea. What a selfish person she is - to put her feels above poor Layla - to make sure that she goes to a nice home. Where do you live? Maybe you can find out where/when she might put Layla up for adoption and one of us could "adopt" her for you. We must be able to do something!!!!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Hoping and praying Layla will find a loving
home. Nemo will have his baby sister.....soon. We will make sure of it.









Sorry...you sd you wanted to forget this thread...wasn't sure if I shld post or, not?


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Hoping and praying Layla will find a loving
> home. Nemo will have his baby sister.....soon. We will make sure of it.
> 
> 
> ...



No That is okay, and I thank you all for being so nice and for saying those nice things to me, I really appreciate it. It's just the way it is, and I can't wallow in it...Even though I am sad









Andrea~


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm so sorry.....


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Andrea, not to keep bringing up a sad topic, but I wanted to tell you how sorry I am that things aren't working out with Maria.







I'm sure she knows deep down that Layla would be happy and loved with you, but her anger is keeping her from thinking it through rationally, and that is very sad for everyone.







It could be that precious Layla isn't your girl...or it could be that this isn't the time for her to come to you...either way, I hope and pray you will get your girl when the time is right!!!


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Dear Andrea, I am so sorry that it didn't work out for you to get Layla. It brought Amber to mind - do you remember how she thought she was going to get a male malt from someone here on the forum and she was so excited and then it fell thru and she was sad but suddenly her new pup appeared in her life. It was not meant to be for her to get Joey because God had another furkid in mind for her. I know that your little girl has already been handpicked for you by Him and when the time is right, she will make her way into your home and your heart.


----------



## izzysmom (Nov 6, 2005)

I'm so sorry, Andrea. You did everything you could. Hopefully this woman will have enough heart to find an equally great home for Layla.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> Well, I don't think it's going to happen.She told someone that she would never in a million years give her to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ANDREA, I just finished reading all your posts, I'm sorry it didn't work out for you, but maybe it's for the best, it's always rough when family is involved, I understand all to well. I believe your little girl is out there, just not the right timing, you'll be so happy that you waited and you didn't get Layla, to many strings with her anyways.
I do hope your sister inlaw cares enough to find a good home for Layla, she owes her that much, I always get so upset when people get dog's and not make a commitment for life, they never think about how the dogs life will be changed, and how it stresses them. I will be praying Layla gets a home that will love her and that will be commited to her for her life.
Hang in there


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I missed this thread, sorry about that. 
Just wanted to say that I also think this wasn't going to be good for you. just imagine you would take Layla and take care of her for 3 years or more and then she decides to take her back. especially if you make up in future and they keep seeing their Layla and keep talking about wanting her back and you keep have to try not to socialize with them because of her. I think it would have been a mess. I do hope she finds a good family for her though. I feel really bad for her







and you will find your little girl soon, don't worry


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Oh mate, it will happen, you will find your sweet little girl, you really will. Look at it this way, there is a little girl out there that needs you, and she will find you. Everyone of our babies found us, your little girl will find you. Chin up mate


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Thank you so much, I appreciate every one of you...


Andrea~


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Oh I am so sorry for you Andrea. What a selfish person she is - to put her feels above poor Layla - to make sure that she goes to a nice home. Where do you live? Maybe you can find out where/when she might put Layla up for adoption and one of us could "adopt" her for you. We must be able to do something!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I was thinking the VERY same thing!!!

How very short sighted of Andrea's cousin to be thinking the way she is, but who knows what drives her anger?

Melanie


----------

